# Glutamine



## CJMAJOR (Sep 23, 2001)

I was wondering how many people take glutamine here on the board. If you do take it do you take the capsules or do you take the powder form? Also how much do you normally take on training days? I was thinking about trying it but I wanted to get the boards input first. Also could you please recommend a cheap place to get it! 
Thanks for your info


----------



## crowman (Sep 23, 2001)

I take it, usaully put a couple of grams in with my protein shakes, I buy the powder at Vitamin World, seems to be cheapest there.


----------



## cytrix (Sep 25, 2001)

i take 10g right after my workout, about 10min before my dextrose/wheyprotein/creatine shake (glutamine does not have to compete with other amino acids and gets right in the muscles that way)


----------



## ballast (Sep 27, 2001)

I buy glutamine powder from GNC.I usually get Pro Performance's brand.Last time I bought it, it was 35 dollars(US) for 90 5g servings.I take 5g right after training and another 5g with my first solid post-workout meal,uaually 2 hours after my workout.


----------



## gopro (Oct 1, 2001)

I like to use glutamine-peptides as they are more absorbable than l-glutamine and can be mixed in with protein powders.I use between 15 and 30 grams per day.Best brand is GP2 by Sports One.....www.dpsnutrition.com


----------



## TheSupremeBeing (Oct 2, 2001)

Why do you want to use it? What are your expectations?


----------



## Maki Riddington (Oct 2, 2001)

I don't use it.
It's a expensive supplement. I'd rather sleep.


----------



## TheSupremeBeing (Oct 2, 2001)

Fat bastard.


----------



## cytrix (Oct 2, 2001)

glutamine strengthens the immune systems and reduces the risk of getting sick due to overtraining (which weakens the immune system). it's also anti catabolic and keeps the muscles hydrated well, together with creatine, which is anabolic.


----------



## TheSupremeBeing (Oct 2, 2001)

Bollox.


----------



## Herc (Oct 3, 2001)

I take the 1000mg pills from GNC.  I think it mainly helps with my recovery and keeps me from getting sick.


----------



## gopro (Oct 3, 2001)

With all due respect to TSB,who never says good things about glutamine,I believe it to be a very useful supplement.It strengthens the immune system(which in my opinion is incredibly important),helps with glycogen storage,increases GH,is anti-catabolic,and cell volumizing.You are selling yourself short without it.I use it with dozens of my clients and with all bodybuilders that I coach.


----------



## cytrix (Oct 3, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by TheSupremeBeing *_
> Bollox.



why you say that? have you got any  research that prooves that glutamine ain't working that way??


----------



## gopro (Oct 4, 2001)

Cytrix...Supreme just doesn't believe in glutamine.Don't know why.Perhaps he was attacked by a large bottle of glutamine as a kid,and is now scarred for life!


----------



## TheSupremeBeing (Oct 4, 2001)

Yeah, I can still see that huge cloud of glutamine chasing me....

Cytrix, check your own references. All research showing a positive result from glutamine is done under very traumatic conditions, such as extreme burns. It takes a lot for the body to release glutamine into the blood stream in significant amounts. If you are dieting and/or just leading a very stressful life (more stressful than just lifting 3-4x a week) then you *may* benefit from it. I've taken glutamine quite a few times, I used it during cutting and I can;'t say I saw anything from it. So, now I just use that money on food, creatine, protein and ECA.

You would have to be severely glutamine deficient (which is pretty tough) to see any cell volumizing, increased glucose uptake, or anything physically noticeable from it. As far as aiding the immune system, yes it does by promoting glutathione levels. Basically any anti-oxidant does the same thing. I like ALA and NAC. To boost GH it has to be taken intravenously (or however you spell it), or maybe a mega-dose though it hasn't been shown in research.

I think it's by far the most overrated supplement.

Uh oh, 666 posts


----------



## ac (Oct 4, 2001)

what is ala and nac?


----------



## TheSupremeBeing (Oct 4, 2001)

Alpha Lipoic Acid and N-Acetyl-Cysteine.

They are anti-oxidants, and ALA has a bunch of other cool functions.


----------



## gopro (Oct 4, 2001)

Well Supreme...i can't force you to believe in glutamine,so I will say that we can agree to disagree.I don't know what studies you are reading,but there is a wealth of info out there touting the many benefits of glutamine,not only in severely catabolic people,e.g. burn victims,but in healthy,hard training bodybuilders.I have been a personal trainer for 12 years now,have competed in dozens of competitions(with 2 Eastern America titles...and I'm going for natural pro status this year),and train about 30 clients each week.Why do I mention this?Simply because I think my experience is enough to tell me what works and what doesn't.

Supreme....since you don't use glutamine,that just means more for the rest of us,lol.


----------



## cytrix (Oct 4, 2001)

tsb, i've read plenty of times that intense training depletes a lot of muscle glutamine and that taking it as a supplement will help prevent overtraining induced immune system weakening. it's also anticatabolic, but of course you won't notice that by taking it for a while as you would taking some kind of steroids.


----------



## TheSupremeBeing (Oct 4, 2001)

Well, whatever. 

Take your glutamine if you notice something from it, I don't so I won't. 

I also don't see how you would know if glutamine is working through observation, because it's effects aren't really observable. I guess you just have to have faith, lol.


----------



## gopro (Oct 5, 2001)

Cool Supreme...enough on this subject,huh.On to bigger and better things...


----------



## GYM GURU (Oct 24, 2001)

THESUPREMEBEING; What do you think is the best supplement/food that helps ones body produce gh in ones body.

Whole foods grocery store has glutamine for $8 bucks. I feel is is a very good oxident & helps the immune system !


----------



## Genetic Freak (Oct 24, 2001)

gopro is there a DIFFERENCE in absorptiion when it comes to the powder vs pills. I just bought my first batch from vitamine world today {pill form cuz it was cheaper than the power stuff also bought there brand} that another queston is there a difference in the seperate brands out there. Creatine as well, or are they all the same but with different name labels on them?  Just curious. thx!


----------



## Arnold (Oct 24, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by GYM GURU *_
> THESUPREMEBEING; What do you think is the best supplement/food that helps ones body produce gh in ones body.



TSB is MIA (missing in action)

Personally, I'm considering this supplement: Secretagogue-One???

http://www.advice-hgh.com/igf-1.html


----------



## gopro (Oct 24, 2001)

Prince...I have used Secretagogue while preparing for shows and I believe it to be a worthy supplement. I got harder and felt better recovery from training.  

Genetic Freak...no,there is no difference in absorbtion between caps and powder,however, there is a difference between the absorbtion of L-glutamine and glutamine peptides(with the peptides being more absorbable).

As far as brands...if you stick with the larger more well known companies like EAS, MetRX,Cytodyne,Twinlabs,Champion,Labrada,Sportpharma,etc
you will get just about the same stuff as most companies get there stuff from the same manufacturers.With creatine,there is a company in Germany called SKW(I think) and they provide the purist, highest quality creatine.Most of the better companies use them.You might want to look for SKW on the label.


----------



## Arnold (Nov 22, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Prince...I have used Secretagogue while preparing for shows and I believe it to be a worthy supplement. I got harder and felt better recovery from training.



How long did you take it for? Do you really believe that it increases GH levels?


----------



## gopro (Nov 23, 2001)

I took it for 60 days. Obviously I did not measure my GH levels or anything, however, I do like the research behind the ingredients and like I said...I did feel like my recovery increased and that it was an aid in bodyfat loss.


----------



## GYM GURU (Nov 24, 2001)

DDO


----------



## gopro (Nov 24, 2001)

What is DDO?


----------



## Arnold (Nov 25, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> What is DDO?


----------



## orphro13 (Dec 26, 2001)

How many grams of glutamine a day should i take.  I weigh 135


----------



## gopro (Dec 26, 2001)

Hello O13...glutamine is best used in a dose range of 10-25 grams per day. Five grams in the morning, before training, after training, and before bed is a great regimen.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 26, 2001)

I know we discussed this here before....if I remember correctly there is not really a "correct" dosage for glutamine.

I will have to do some searching on this one....


----------



## Tank316 (Dec 26, 2001)

thats exactly how i do it to 5/5/5/ i think this is one of next best supplements next to creatine,great results.


----------

